# Rescued Hedgie... Help!



## zookeper (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi,
My name is Todd and I just came home with a hedgie that I rescued from a very bad home. I had a hedgie years ago but got him as a baby and he was gentle and nice. This hedgie is an adult, about a year the lady said and he is NOT social or nice at all so its obvious he has been neglected. I looked him over as good as I could and his eyes are clear and no nasal discharge. He is filthy and I could not get a look at his feet but guessing his nails are long.
He came in a cage that is ok for now but will order a big one on amazon. He has a wheel which is wrong for a hedgie so that will be going and a new one coming.
I guess I have a couple questions. Main question is.. How shall I go about handling him until I can get him used to me? I am thinking leather work gloves? He needs a bath and not sure how to get that done with him being ornary and the nails, how the heck do you trim a mean hedgies nails?
I have baby shampoo and soft nail brush and a soft toothbrush ready to go.
I just put in a worn t-shirt with him and will let him be for the day so he might calm abit.
Any help or suggestions on my questions above will be so helpful plus if you have any other tips or ideas I would welcome them.
Thanks


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I wouldn't use gloves - at the very least, don't use leather ones. The smell and feel can freak them out even more and it won't help him get used to you much. If you want a barrier between him and your hands, you can use a pair of cloth gloves that you've slept with (so they can pick up your scent a bit more) or a blanket. 

For the bath, just go ahead and do it. If he doesn't like water, it's going to be stressful for him no matter what, and he will probably feel better once he's clean. Make sure the water is warm (but not hot), and if you can keep the lights dimmer, that might help with his comfort. Also make sure there's something in the bottom of the sink/tub so he's not slipping and sliding everywhere. Putting him in butt-first (if he's balled up) gives him a chance to unball so he doesn't get water in his nose.

You can probably try and trim the worst nails in the bath - most hedgies will not ball up in water, so it'll be a good time to try and grab them. I would stick with the worst ones though, especially if he's getting panicky. You can always work on the rest later. I would at least get any that are super long or start to curl over (especially if they're getting close to curling into his foot pads...hopefully they're not quite that bad!).

And last of all...patience, and a LOT of it!  If he hasn't been handled or socialized much at all, it may take him months to calm down and warm up to you. There's always the possibility he'll never really like you. But give him a chance, and lots of time, and love, and maybe he'll realize he's in a better home now. Bonding time every night, letting him stay covered up during cuddle time to make him feel more comfortable, and see if you can find any treats he likes (in a week or two, after he's settled in to your house a bit).


----------



## zookeper (Sep 21, 2013)

Kelsey, thanks for your reply and tips.

I am going to try to pick him up with a towel later tonight and bathe him. I agree that he will probably feel better once clean.

I am enjoying all the posts here. It has been many years since I had a hedgie so forgot alot of stuff and am learning things I never knew before.

One question.. Does it hurt if a hedgehog bites you? Mine never bit me so I am not sure how much damage they can do with a bite. Not saying this one will bite but he is one grumpy dude so it wouldnt surprise me. lol


----------



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

Well I would definitely go with what Lillysmommy said about handling him but as for the biting, its not really all that bad. I was bit once by my former hedgie when I was much younger. She really clamped on there pretty good (it was my fault- she was actually very sweet) but it didn't hurt too much. It mostly felt like a bad pinch. She didn't draw blood but left some indents in my arm LOL. So...its definitely not pleasant but not horrific either. I was like 12 at the time and was not too phased by it, and continued to play with her. So if a 12 year old girl can handle it, I think a grown man or woman should be fine! LOL. Good luck with the new boy and thanks for helping him!


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

If you truly are struggling to get the nails done and it is dangerous to the hedgie (ie curling into the foot pads) there are some good videos on YouTube showing how to scruff a hedgie. There are also a number of excellent ones for handling grumpy hedgies! You should take a look!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It does depend on the hedgie for biting...some can get pretty horrible with it, I've heard, but I think most aren't too bad. I agree with Brittany, the worst bite I've had didn't break skin, just left some toothmarks. I also wouldn't be surprised if he bit, out of fear or panic, but I'm keeping fingers crossed you won't have to deal with that too! Just try to go slow with him & if he gets too panicked with anything, don't press the issue if you don't have to. If he does bite, remember not to put him right down afterwards (positively reinforces) unless you absolutely have to.

Good luck with the bath! I hope it goes alright and isn't too stressful for either of you. Keep us updated on him.  And we'd love to see some pictures, even if it's just of a cactusball! (hint hint) :lol:


----------



## zookeper (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks again for all the kind responses. 
I am happy to tell you that bath time went rather well. I think he was actually enjoying it when I used the toothbrush on him. I had to wash him twice as he was that dirty and he stunk to high heaven. Also happy to report that his nails are short, no idea why that is as obviously he was not well taken care of but the nails do not need trimmed.
He is now wrapped in a soft towel on my lap and rolled up in a ball. He huffs and pufs at me from time to time but I have found gentle singing calms him down.
I think he will be fine and am confident I can win his trust in time. Will post a pic soon. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

You have one of those rare self-trimming hedgehogs! Some do that -- nibble their own nails when they get aggravatingly long. I know my little friend's mum did that (meaning her nails post-littler-isolation were just as short as pre-birth!), but alas, the trait is apparently not hereditary so we get to go through the nail-clip struggle instead. 

Toothbrush-scrubs are so much fun! I swear, if little hedgehog isn't panicking about being in the water, he leans into it to get a better massage/back-scratch/something.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm so glad the bath went well! Yay for clean hedgies and short nails.  Sounds like he's already starting to take notice that this is a good home...Here's hoping he continues to settle in well with you.


----------



## Chloethehedgie7 (Jul 24, 2013)

I wouldn't use gloves. It scares them. 
Give him a bath wrap him in a loose towel and start talking so he gets used to your voice. Clip his toe nails if you know how. Also, you can give him Bene-Bac if he doesn't look as healthy. So, Hope this helped,
Katie. God bless!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Katie, it might be a good idea for you to read all of the posts in a thread before you reply.  It looks like you replied just to the first post - a few of the things you commented on have already been discussed & resolved, like the gloves, bath, and nails.


----------



## zookeper (Sep 21, 2013)

Good Morning.
Question.. I gave hedgie food last night and a little hard boiled egg. This morning it was all still there. Worried as he did not eat. Wondering if its just because he is in a new enviorment. How long can they do without eating and is there anything I can do to help stimulate him to eat? I am going to go get some meal worms and dried crickets today. 
I do think he was out and about during the night as I could hear the wheel going.


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

Was the egg in the food bowl with it? Maybe he didn't like the egg and refused to touch the food because it was with it...


----------



## zookeper (Sep 21, 2013)

Yup, that could be the issue then. I am just trying to find things he likes and didnt think of him not liking egg so put it in the bowl. Tonight I will just put the food in the bowl and sprinkle a couple crickets on the floor and see how it goes.


----------



## zookeper (Sep 21, 2013)

Good news.. I put some of the food on the floor next to his igloo and then I went out shopping. Came home and he had eaten the food. I did go buy the flukers meal worms and dried crickets so will see how he likes those. Man, those crickets stink! yuck!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If it's the freeze-dried ones, make sure you don't feed a ton at once - freeze-dried insects have more risk of causing an impaction because they're so dry. I think a couple of people have tried rehydrating them, you could give that a try as well. Usually live is the best option, if it's possible.

Glad he ate some food! A lot of people use a separate treat bowl for that reason...hedgies are so prissy sometimes. :lol: Also keep in mind to try & go slow with introducing new treats - if he does eat them, aim for every couple of days, at the very least. Both so you can watch for any negative reactions, and so you don't overwhelm his system with lots of new foods.


----------



## zookeper (Sep 21, 2013)

I had read the insect thread before I left so I got the canned worms and crickets. They sure seem moist to me. I only put a couple in his cage just to see if he would eat them. I have several other goodies for him to try but taking it slowly. Just happy he ate.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh woops! Forgot about the canned ones.  Those should be just fine...but I agree, they're stinky! :lol:


----------



## zookeper (Sep 21, 2013)

Tribble ( new name, old star trek fans will get it) ate his 2 stinky crickets so happy about that. Will try some meal worms in a day or so.
I also bought a couple jars or organic baby food. Sweet Potato and a squash so will also try a lil of those soon.


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

They like baby food??!?! I have been looking into new treats for Idgie


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

Some really like baby food! It's a very convenient treat!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Raurora - check out the Nutrition forum. There's a bunch of stickied threads at the top, and a few discuss fresh foods & treats.


----------

